# Hello all..



## harleychikus (May 13, 2010)

:hugs:Hello, I have not been here in a very long time. Im super excited to see Lu Anne is still here. :0) I am doing good in general normally. My Graves is super flaring this last month but with good reason. My wieght has not been easy to drop as it once use to be. :0( My insurance at work stoped covering Levoxyl so a month and 1 wk ago I switched to Armour. I was hoping for a better reaction than Im getting. Boy, do I feel like I didnt just after RAI 4 or more years ago. I go for my first test to check my levels next week and it couldnt happen sooner. I truely hate this feeling. Im sure Im way out of wack as I feel like Ive been hit by a train. Was braiding my hair yesterday and couldnt hold my arms up long enough to get it started. Very frustrating. I noticed online converdations about this new Armour that is out and how its not as good as it once was. This is depressing news. Is anyone taking the new Armour after been on the old? If so, whats your opionion on it? Thanks in advance and it feels good to come visit here again..Peace n love all!


----------

